# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R 27-nova rasprodaja 19.02.2011.- RASPORED DEZURSTVA

## emily

Nova rasprodaja (proljetno-ljetna) odrzat ce se u *subotu, 19.2.2011. od 9 do 13 sati u paviljonu 7a na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu

*Na Velesajmu cemo zaprimati robu za rasprodaju u cetvrtak i petak (17. i 18.02.) pa ce nam i opet trebati vasa pomoc. Za sve detalje oko oznacavanja robe i funkcioniranja rasprodaje, pogledajte tekstove na nasem portalu, ili pitajte na ovom topicu 

evo i rasporeda dezurstava, upisujete se na sljedeci nacin-ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite pored SD (sa djetetom), smjene su okvirne, pa ako bas ne mozete od 9-13, upisite da cete biti do 12, ali toga se onda drzite. Ako iz bilo kojeg razloga ne mozete doci, molim vas, samo javite. U zagradi je napisano koliko nam najmanje ljudi treba za funkcioniranje jedne smjene, ali uvijek je bolje da nas je vise 


 

*četvrtak; 17.02.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.
2. 

*petak; 18.02. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 19.02. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

*Velika zamolba-za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 19.02. i to u ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do 18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali ljudi*

----------


## eki3

*četvrtak; 17.02.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

*petak; 18.02.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

20-22 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2.

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## ana.m

*četvrtak; 17.02.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2.ana.m od 10h

13-16 (10 osoba):
1.ana.m 
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

*petak; 18.02.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2.ana.m 

13-16 (10 osoba):
1.ana.m
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

20-22 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2.

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## Shanti

*četvrtak; 17.02.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2.ana.m od 10h

13-16 (10 osoba):
1.ana.m 
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

*petak; 18.02.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2.ana.m 

13-16 (10 osoba):
1.ana.m
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2.

20-22 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

*subota; 19.02.*

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2.

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## spajalica

*četvrtak; 17.02.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2.ana.m od 10h

13-16 (10 osoba):
1.ana.m 
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2.

*petak; 18.02.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2.ana.m 

13-16 (10 osoba):
1.ana.m
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2.

*subota; 19.02.*

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2.

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.


subotu vidim kako stvari stoje doma.

----------


## mamma Juanita

*četvrtak; 17.02.*

_9-13 (7 osoba)_: super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 10h
3. mamma Juanita

_13-16 (10 osoba):_
1. ana.m 
2.

_16-20 (10 osoba):_
1. spajalica
2.

*petak; 18.02.*

_9-13 (7 osoba):_
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita

_13-16 (10 osoba_):
1.ana.m
2.

_16-20 (10 osoba):_
1. Shanti
2. spajalica

_20-22 (10 osob_a):
1. spajalica
2.

*subota; 19.02.*

_7-13: (20 osoba)_
1. eki3
2.

_13-18 (što više "friških"):_ (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2.

_16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)_
1.

----------


## maxi

*četvrtak; 17.02.*

_9-13 (7 osoba)_: super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 10h
3. mamma Juanita

_13-16 (10 osoba):_
1. ana.m 
2.

_16-20 (10 osoba):_
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17

*petak; 18.02.*

_9-13 (7 osoba):_
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita

_13-16 (10 osoba_):
1. ana.m
2.

_16-20 (10 osoba):_
1. Shanti
2. spajalica

_20-22 (10 osob_a):
1. spajalica
2.

*subota; 19.02.*

_7-13: (20 osoba)_
1. eki3
2. maxi

_13-18 (što više "friških"):_ (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi

_16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)_
1.

----------


## ani4

četvrtak; 17.02.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 10h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2.

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## laumi

četvrtak; 17.02.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 10h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2.

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## superx

E hm kak da se upišem u tablicu, dakle u četvrtak negdje od 10 pa do  1 pola 2.

----------


## kahna

četvrtak; 17.02.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 10h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
 5. superx

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4.kahna SDx2

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. 

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

evo ja sam te stavila, ideš na citat pa se upišeš

ja dolazim ovako kako sam zapisala ako sve s klincima bude ok, toplo se nadam da bude  :Very Happy:

----------


## ninik

četvrtak; 17.02.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 10h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4.kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. 

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## ana.m

Zaboravih napisati a dolazim s djecom. Svih troje..Osim ako Janka uspijem negdje ostaviti.

----------


## bebačica

> četvrtak; 17.02.
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
> 1. eki3 
> 2. ana.m od 10h
> 3. mamma Juanita
> 4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
> 5. superx
> 6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
> ...


 :Laughing:

----------


## jelena.O

ana još štrajkate?

----------


## ana.m

A da, bolje rečeno, markiramo.

----------


## diči

četvrtak; 17.02.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 10h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4.kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5.bebačica ( od 9 do 15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6.diči (

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4.diči

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## Školjkica

četvrtak; 17.02.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 10h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4.kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5.bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6.diči (

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4.diči

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## tropical

četvrtak; 17.02.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 10h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)
3.tropical

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4.kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5.bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6.diči (
7.tropical

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4.diči
5.tropical

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči
4.tropical (do 15-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## ivancica

četvrtak; 17.02.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 10h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
8. ivancica (od 9-15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)
3.tropical
4. ivancica

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4.kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5.bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )
7. ivancica

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6.diči (
7.tropical

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4.diči
5.tropical

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči
4.tropical (do 15-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Školjkica

moj dolazak malo visi u zraku zbog vodenih kozica, vidjet ću kako će se razvijat, pa ako nešto bude odjavim se sljedeći tjedan

----------


## Spider Pig

četvrtak; 17.02.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 10h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
8. ivancica (od 9-15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)
3.tropical
4. ivancica

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4.kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5.bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )
7. ivancica

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6.diči (
7.tropical
6. Spider Pig od 17

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4.diči
5.tropical

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči
4.tropical (do 15-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## apricot

možemo li pojačati petak, drugu i četvrtu smjenu?
pliz

----------


## Willow

evo ja ću standardno u tu šihtu u petak 
ne mogu obećati da ću ostati sva 3 sata zbog bebačice ali vodim pojačanje  :Smile: 

*četvrtak; 17.02.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 10h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
8. ivancica (od 9-15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)
3.tropical
4. ivancica

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4.kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
*
petak; 18.02.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5.bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )
7. ivancica

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6.diči (
7.tropical
6. Spider Pig od 17

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči

*subota; 19.02.*

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4.diči
5.tropical

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči
4.tropical (do 15-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)[/QUOTE]

----------


## suzach

Evo i mene........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


četvrtak; 17.02.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 10h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
8. ivancica (od 9-15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)
3.tropical
4. ivancica


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4.kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5.bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )
7. ivancica

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6.diči (
7.tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4.diči
5.tropical

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči
4.tropical (do 15-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)[/QUOTE]

----------


## tira

Evo i mene........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


četvrtak; 17.02.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 10h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
8. ivancica (od 9-15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)
3.tropical
4. ivancica


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4.kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5.bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )
7. ivancica
8. tira (do 16 )

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6.diči (
7.tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4.diči
5.tropical

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči
4.tropical (do 15-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## sanja77

četvrtak; 17.02.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 10h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
8. ivancica (od 9-15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)
3.tropical
4. ivancica


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4.kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5.bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )
7. ivancica
8. tira (do 16 )

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6.diči (
7.tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4.diči
5.tropical

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči
4.tropical (do 15-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)[/INDENT][/QUOTE]

----------


## mfo

četvrtak; 17.02.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 10h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
8. ivancica (od 9-15)
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)
3.tropical
4. ivancica


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4.kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5.bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )
7. ivancica
8. tira (do 16 )
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)
13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6.diči (
7.tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4.diči
5.tropical

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči
4.tropical (do 15-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl

----------


## buby

*četvrtak; 17.02.*

*9-13* (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 10h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
8. ivancica (od 9-15)
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)
3.tropical
4. ivancica


*16-20* (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4.kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach

*petak; 18.02.*

*9-13* (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5.bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )
7. ivancica
8. tira (do 16 )
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 

*16-20* (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6.diči (
7.tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17
11. buby (18-20)

*20-22* (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči

*subota; 19.02.*

*7-13*: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4.diči
5.tropical
6. buby (10-13)

*13-18* (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči
4.tropical (do 15-16)
5. buby (13-18)
*
16-18* (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## ana.m

*četvrtak; 17.02.*

*9-13* (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 11h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
8. ivancica (od 9-15)
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)
3.tropical
4. ivancica


*16-20* (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4.kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach

*petak; 18.02.*

*9-13* (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5.bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )
7. ivancica
8. tira (do 16 )
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 

*16-20* (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6.diči (
7.tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17
11. buby (18-20)

*20-22* (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči

*subota; 19.02.*

*7-13*: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4.diči
5.tropical
6. buby (10-13)

*13-18* (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči
4.tropical (do 15-16)
5. buby (13-18)
*
16-18* (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## mikka

dolazim al ne znam kad pa se necu zapisivati

----------


## diči

*nažalost zbog posla koji će mi ovaj tjedan trajati skoro cijeli dan svaki dan*
mjenjam  svoj upis, brišem četvrtak, nadam se koji sat pomoći u petak a  pokušati ću vam doći na cijelu subotu,pokušati...

*četvrtak; 17.02.*

*9-13* (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 11h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
8. ivancica (od 9-15)
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)
3.tropical
4. ivancica


*16-20* (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4.kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach

*petak; 18.02.*

*9-13* (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5.bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )
7. ivancica
8. tira (do 16 )
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 

*16-20* (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6.diči od 17
7.tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17
11. buby (18-20)

*20-22* (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči

*subota; 19.02.*

*7-13*: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4.diči
5.tropical
6. buby (10-13)

*13-18* (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči
4.tropical (do 15-16)
5. buby (13-18)
*
16-18* (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## argenta

*četvrtak; 17.02.*

*9-13* (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 11h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
8. ivancica (od 9-15)
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)
3.tropical
4. ivancica


*16-20* (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4.kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach

*petak; 18.02.*

*9-13* (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5.bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )
7. ivancica
8. tira (do 16 )
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 
4. argenta (12-16)

*16-20* (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6.diči od 17
7.tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17
11. buby (18-20)

*20-22* (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči

*subota; 19.02.*

*7-13*: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4.diči
5.tropical
6. buby (10-13)

*13-18* (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči
4.tropical (do 15-16)
5. buby (13-18)
6. argenta SD (15-18)
*
16-18* (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Vlvl

*četvrtak; 17.02.*

*9-13* (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 11h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
8. ivancica (od 9-15)
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)
3.tropical
4. ivancica


*16-20* (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4.kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach

*petak; 18.02.*

*9-13* (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5.bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )
7. ivancica
8. tira (do 16 )
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 
4. argenta (12-16)

*16-20* (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6.diči od 17
7.tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17
11. buby (18-20)

*20-22* (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči

*subota; 19.02.*

*7-13*: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4.diči
5.tropical
6. buby (10-13)

*13-18* (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči
4.tropical (do 15-16)
5. buby (13-18)
6. argenta SD (15-18)
7. Vlvl (15-18)

*16-18* (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## jadro

četvrtak; 17.02.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 11h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
8. ivancica (od 9-15)
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)
3.tropical
4. ivancica


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach
8. jadro (SD) od 17h

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5.bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )
7. ivancica
8. tira (do 16 )
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 
4. argenta (12-16)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. diči od 17
7. tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17
11. buby (18-20)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči
3. jadro

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4. diči
5. tropical
6. buby (10-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči
4.tropical (do 15-16)
5. buby (13-18)
6. argenta SD (15-18)
7. Vlvl (15-18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## (maša)

četvrtak; 17.02.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 11h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
8. ivancica (od 9-15)
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2.Ani4 ( do 15)
3.tropical
4. ivancica
5. (maša) SDx2 (vjerojatno dođem i ranije)


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach
8. jadro (SD) od 17h

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5.bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )
7. ivancica
8. tira (do 16 )
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 
4. argenta (12-16)
5. (maša) SDx2 (vjerojatno dođem i ranije)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. diči od 17
7. tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17
11. buby (18-20)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči
3. jadro

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4. diči
5. tropical
6. buby (10-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči
4.tropical (do 15-16)
5. buby (13-18)
6. argenta SD (15-18)
7. Vlvl (15-18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Nimrod

četvrtak; 17.02.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 11h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
8. ivancica (od 9-15)
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. tropical
4. ivancica
5. Nimrod

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach
8. jadro (SD) od 17h

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )
7. ivancica
8. tira (do 16 )
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 
4. argenta (12-16)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. diči od 17
7. tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17
11. buby (18-20)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči
3. jadro

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4. diči
5. tropical
6. buby (10-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči
4.tropical (do 15-16)
5. buby (13-18)
6. argenta SD (15-18)
7. Vlvl (15-18)
8. Nimrod (od 14-18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## ivakika

evo da se i ja upišem

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 11h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
8. ivancica (od 9-15)
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. tropical
4. ivancica
5. Nimrod

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach
8. jadro (SD) od 17h

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )
7. ivancica
8. tira (do 16 )
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 
4. argenta (12-16)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. diči od 17
7. tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17
11. buby (18-20)
12. ivakika

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči
3. jadro
4. ivakika

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4. diči
5. tropical
6. buby (10-13)
7. ivakika

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči
4.tropical (do 15-16)
5. buby (13-18)
6. argenta SD (15-18)
7. Vlvl (15-18)
8. Nimrod (od 14-18)
9. ivakika

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## zajecka

četvrtak 17.02.2011

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 11h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
8. ivancica (od 9-15)
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. tropical
4. ivancica
5. Nimrod

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach
8. jadro (SD) od 17h
 9. zajecka (od 17.30h)

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )
7. ivancica
8. tira (do 16 )
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 
4. argenta (12-16)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. diči od 17
7. tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17
11. buby (18-20)
12. ivakika

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči
3. jadro
4. ivakika

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4. diči
5. tropical
6. buby (10-13)
7. ivakika

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči
4.tropical (do 15-16)
5. buby (13-18)
6. argenta SD (15-18)
7. Vlvl (15-18)
8. Nimrod (od 14-18)
9. ivakika

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Freja

Neću obećati, jer sam trenutačno nešto bolesna, ali pokušat ću doći u četvrtak. Vidim da vas je ujutro dovoljno, do 16 mi je predugo, ali mogla bih recimo od 12 do 15.

----------


## ivakika

super Freja, od 12-15 je ionako uvijek najmanje cura

----------


## 2xmama

* * 

 *četvrtak 17.02.2011*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3 
2. ana.m od 11h
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. superx
6. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
7. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
8. ivancica (od 9-15)
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)
*
13-16 (10 osoba)*:
1. ana.m 
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. tropical
4. ivancica
5. Nimrod6.
6. 2xmama do 17

*16-20 (10 osoba):*
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach
8. jadro (SD) od 17h
 9. zajecka (od 17.30h)

*petak; 18.02.*

*9-13 (7 osoba):*
1. eki3 SD
2. ana.m 
3. mamma Juanita
4. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
5. bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 )
7. ivancica
8. tira (do 16 )
9. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

*13-16 (10 osoba):*
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 
4. argenta (12-16)
5. 2xmama (od 13.30)

*16-20 (10 osoba):*
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. diči od 17
7. tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17
11. buby (18-20)
12. ivakika

*20-22 (10 osoba):*
1. spajalica
2. diči
3. jadro
4. ivakika

*subota; 19.02.*
*
7-13: (20 osoba)*
1. eki3
2. maxi
3. kahna SDx2
4. diči
5. tropical
6. buby (10-13)
7. ivakika
8. 2xmama (od 8.30)

*13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)*
1. eki3 (do 16h)
2. maxi
3.diči
4.tropical (do 15-16)
5. buby (13-18)
6. argenta SD (15-18)
7. Vlvl (15-18)
8. Nimrod (od 14-18)
9. ivakika
10. 2xmama

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 						*

----------


## eki3

nazalost zbog svoje i dijetetove bolesti moram se ispisati :Sad: 
bolje da mi se ne nadate pa da dodjem,nego da mi se nadate pa ne dodjem

----------


## eki3

* * 

 *četvrtak 17.02.2011*

*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata*
1. ana.m od 11h
2. mamma Juanita
3. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
4. superx
5. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
7. ivancica (od 9-15)
8. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)
*
13-16 (10 osoba)*:
1. ana.m 
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. tropical
4. ivancica
5. Nimrod6.
6. 2xmama do 17

*16-20 (10 osoba):*
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach
8. jadro (SD) od 17h
 9. zajecka (od 17.30h)

*petak; 18.02.*

*9-13 (7 osoba):*
1. ana.m 
2. mamma Juanita
3. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
4. bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
5. školjkica SD (od 10 )
6. ivancica
7. tira (do 16 )
8. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

*13-16 (10 osoba):*
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 
4. argenta (12-16)
5. 2xmama (od 13.30)

*16-20 (10 osoba):*
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. diči od 17
7. tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17
11. buby (18-20)
12. ivakika

*20-22 (10 osoba):*
1. spajalica
2. diči
3. jadro
4. ivakika

*subota; 19.02.*
*
7-13: (20 osoba)*
1. maxi
2. kahna SDx2
3. diči
4. tropical
5. buby (10-13)
6. ivakika
7. 2xmama (od 8.30)

*13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)*
1. maxi
2.diči
3.tropical (do 15-16)
4. buby (13-18)
5. argenta SD (15-18)
6. Vlvl (15-18)
7. Nimrod (od 14-18)
8. ivakika
9. 2xmama

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 						*

----------


## malo plavo

četvrtak 17.02.2011

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. ana.m od 11h
2. mamma Juanita
3. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
4. superx
5. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
7. ivancica (od 9-15)
8. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. tropical
4. ivancica
5. Nimrod6.
6. 2xmama do 17

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach
8. jadro (SD) od 17h
9. zajecka (od 17.30h)

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2. mamma Juanita
3. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
4. bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
5. školjkica SD (od 10 )
6. ivancica
7. tira (do 16 )
8. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 
4. argenta (12-16)
5. 2xmama (od 13.30)
6. malo plavo

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. diči od 17
7. tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17
11. buby (18-20)
12. ivakika

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči
3. jadro
4. ivakika

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. maxi
2. kahna SDx2
3. diči
4. tropical
5. buby (10-13)
6. ivakika
7. 2xmama (od 8.30)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. maxi
2.diči
3.tropical (do 15-16)
4. buby (13-18)
5. argenta SD (15-18)
6. Vlvl (15-18)
7. Nimrod (od 14-18)
8. ivakika
9. 2xmama

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Roza

četvrtak 17.02.2011

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. ana.m od 11h
2. mamma Juanita
3. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
4. superx
5. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
7. ivancica (od 9-15)
8. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. tropical
4. ivancica
5. Nimrod6.
6. 2xmama do 17

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach
8. jadro (SD) od 17h
9. zajecka (od 17.30h)

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2. mamma Juanita
3. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
4. bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
5. školjkica SD (od 10 )
6. ivancica
7. tira (do 16 )
8. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 
4. argenta (12-16)
5. 2xmama (od 13.30)
6. malo plavo

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. diči od 17
7. tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17
11. buby (18-20)
12. ivakika
13. Roza

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči
3. jadro
4. ivakika

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. maxi
2. kahna SDx2
3. diči
4. tropical
5. buby (10-13)
6. ivakika
7. 2xmama (od 8.30)
8. Roza + prijateljica

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. maxi
2.diči
3.tropical (do 15-16)
4. buby (13-18)
5. argenta SD (15-18)
6. Vlvl (15-18)
7. Nimrod (od 14-18)
8. ivakika
9. 2xmama

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## larmama

četvrtak 17.02.2011

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. ana.m od 11h
2. mamma Juanita
3. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
4. superx
5. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
7. ivancica (od 9-15)
8. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. tropical
4. ivancica
5. Nimrod6.
6. 2xmama do 17

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach
8. jadro (SD) od 17h
9. zajecka (od 17.30h)

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2. mamma Juanita
3. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
4. bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
5. školjkica SD (od 10 )
6. ivancica
7. tira (do 16 )
8. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 
4. argenta (12-16)
5. 2xmama (od 13.30)
6. malo plavo

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. diči od 17
7. tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17
11. buby (18-20)
12. ivakika
13. Roza
14. larmama

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči
3. jadro
4. ivakika

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. maxi
2. kahna SDx2
3. diči
4. tropical
5. buby (10-13)
6. ivakika
7. 2xmama (od 8.30)
8. Roza + prijateljica
9. larmama

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. maxi
2.diči
3.tropical (do 15-16)
4. buby (13-18)
5. argenta SD (15-18)
6. Vlvl (15-18)
7. Nimrod (od 14-18)
8. ivakika
9. 2xmama

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Bubica

četvrtak 17.02.2011

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. ana.m od 11h
2. mamma Juanita
3. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
4. superx
5. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
7. ivancica (od 9-15)
8. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. tropical
4. ivancica
5. Nimrod6.
6. 2xmama do 17

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach
8. jadro (SD) od 17h
9. zajecka (od 17.30h)

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2. mamma Juanita
3. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
4. bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
5. školjkica SD (od 10 )
6. ivancica
7. tira (do 16 )
8. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 
4. argenta (12-16)
5. 2xmama (od 13.30)
6. malo plavo

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. diči od 17
7. tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17
11. buby (18-20)
12. ivakika
13. Roza
14. larmama

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči
3. jadro
4. ivakika

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. maxi
2. kahna SDx2
3. diči
4. tropical
5. buby (10-13)
6. ivakika
7. 2xmama (od 8.30)
8. Roza + prijateljica
9. larmama
10. bubica

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. maxi
2.diči
3.tropical (do 15-16)
4. buby (13-18)
5. argenta SD (15-18)
6. Vlvl (15-18)
7. Nimrod (od 14-18)
8. ivakika
9. 2xmama

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## ana.m

Prijateljica me zamolila da je upišem, ali nisam točno sigurna kada će biti, vjerojatno kada i ja, ali eto, prijavljujem je ovako. Dakle, moja prijateljica Jelena SD.

----------


## emily

četvrtak 17.02.2011

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. ana.m od 11h
2. mamma Juanita
3. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
4. superx
5. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
7. ivancica (od 9-15)
8. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. tropical
4. ivancica
5. Nimrod6.
6. 2xmama do 17

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach
8. jadro (SD) od 17h
9. zajecka (od 17.30h)
10. emily (od 16.30 do 18)

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2. mamma Juanita
3. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
4. bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
5. školjkica SD (od 10 )
6. ivancica
7. tira (do 16 )
8. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 
4. argenta (12-16)
5. 2xmama (od 13.30)
6. malo plavo

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. diči od 17
7. tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17
11. buby (18-20)
12. ivakika
13. Roza
14. larmama

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči
3. jadro
4. ivakika

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. maxi
2. kahna SDx2
3. diči
4. tropical
5. buby (10-13)
6. ivakika
7. 2xmama (od 8.30)
8. Roza + prijateljica
9. larmama
10. bubica

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. maxi
2.diči
3.tropical (do 15-16)
4. buby (13-18)
5. argenta SD (15-18)
6. Vlvl (15-18)
7. Nimrod (od 14-18)
8. ivakika
9. 2xmama

----------


## 2xmama

prvi puta sudjelujem pa me zanima trebam li nešto ponijeti sa sobom, nekako se pred-pripremiti ili ?

----------


## jadro

> prvi puta sudjelujem pa me zanima trebam li nešto ponijeti sa sobom, nekako se pred-pripremiti ili ?


ee sad bih ja napisala za prvi put se moraju donijeti kolači, malo narezaka, štogod za popiti... :Laughing: , ali naravno nije tako, ništa posebno ne treba, samo ti i tvoja volja  :Smile: . Obuci se dobro, a opet vjerojatno ti neće biti hladno jer tad se radi, u muvingu si i nema zime

----------


## Willow

i pročitaj upute za volontere  :Wink: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/38063-N...tere-procitati!

----------


## zajecka

I ja bih upisala svoju šogoricu koja bi došla sa mnom volontirati, ako može ?

----------


## Freja

Ja sam tak-tak, nit zdrava nit bolesna (prilično sigurno nezarazna). Ako nije sila, preskočila bih, ako treba još par ruku, stižem.
Javite (ako tko uopće ovo vidi!).

----------


## zajecka

četvrtak 17.02.2011

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. ana.m od 11h
2. mamma Juanita
3. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
4. superx
5. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
7. ivancica (od 9-15)
8. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. tropical
4. ivancica
5. Nimrod6.
6. 2xmama do 17

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach
8. jadro (SD) od 17h
9. zajecka (od 18.h SD)
10. emily (od 16.30 do 18)
11. Ivana (od 18h SD 2x )

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2. mamma Juanita
3. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
4. bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
5. školjkica SD (od 10 )
6. ivancica
7. tira (do 16 )
8. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 
4. argenta (12-16)
5. 2xmama (od 13.30)
6. malo plavo

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. diči od 17
7. tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17
11. buby (18-20)
12. ivakika
13. Roza
14. larmama

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči
3. jadro
4. ivakika

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. maxi
2. kahna SDx2
3. diči
4. tropical
5. buby (10-13)
6. ivakika
7. 2xmama (od 8.30)
8. Roza + prijateljica
9. larmama
10. bubica

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. maxi
2.diči
3.tropical (do 15-16)
4. buby (13-18)
5. argenta SD (15-18)
6. Vlvl (15-18)
7. Nimrod (od 14-18)
8. ivakika
9. 2xmama


evo upisala, te promijenila SD...ako tko ovo vidi

----------


## spajalica

> Ja sam tak-tak, nit zdrava nit bolesna (prilično sigurno nezarazna). Ako nije sila, preskočila bih, ako treba još par ruku, stižem.
> Javite (ako tko uopće ovo vidi!).


Freja hladno je, ima cura, ako nas bude malo bit ce oglaseno. odmori se i vidimo se na sljedecoj rasprodaji.

----------


## apricot

uvijek je frka oko 14:30, pa do 16, kada cure krenu po djecu u vrtiće i škole.
nije neka panika, ali tko može (a da je ZDRAV) - neka dođe.

bolesni, ostanite doma i ne iscrpljujte se, bit će rasprodaja opet za tri mjeseca.

----------


## Freja

Puse, cure. Pomažem vam onda samo mentalno ovoga puta  :Smile:

----------


## Inesica

dođem i ja sutra. na nekoliko sati al ne znam točno od kad. potrefit ću neku sredinu dana ziher

----------


## Marija

četvrtak 17.02.2011

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. ana.m od 11h
2. mamma Juanita
3. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
4. superx
5. bebačica(od 10 do 15)
6. školjkica SD (od 10 pa dok izdržimo)
7. ivancica (od 9-15)
8. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. tropical
4. ivancica
5. Nimrod6.
6. 2xmama do 17

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. maxi od 17
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. Spider Pig od 17
7. suzach
8. jadro (SD) od 17h
9. zajecka (od 18.h SD)
10. emily (od 16.30 do 18)
11. Ivana (od 18h SD 2x )

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2. mamma Juanita
3. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
4. bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
5. školjkica SD (od 10 )
6. ivancica
7. tira (do 16 )
8. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 
4. argenta (12-16)
5. 2xmama (od 13.30)
6. malo plavo

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. spajalica
3. laumi
4. kahna SDx2
5. ninik SD od 17
6. diči od 17
7. tropical
8. Spider Pig od 17
9. suzach
10. sanja77 od 17
11. buby (18-20)
12. ivakika
13. Roza
14. larmama

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. diči
3. jadro
4. ivakika
5. Marija

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. maxi
2. kahna SDx2
3. diči
4. tropical
5. buby (10-13)
6. ivakika
7. 2xmama (od 8.30)
8. Roza + prijateljica
9. larmama
10. bubica
11. Marija

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. maxi
2.diči
3.tropical (do 15-16)
4. buby (13-18)
5. argenta SD (15-18)
6. Vlvl (15-18)
7. Nimrod (od 14-18)
8. ivakika
9. 2xmama

----------


## spajalica

petak; 18.02.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. ana.m 
2. mamma Juanita
3. Ani4 ( od 9.15)
4. bebačica ( od 9 do 15)
5. školjkica SD (od 10 )
6. ivancica
7. tira (do 16 )
8. mfo (od 10 do 15 SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. willow i najvjerojatnije sister 
4. argenta (12-16)
5. 2xmama (od 13.30)
6. malo plavo

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Shanti
2. laumi
3. kahna SDx2
4. ninik SD od 17
5. diči od 17
6. tropical
7. Spider Pig od 17
8. suzach
9. sanja77 od 17
10. buby (18-20)
11. ivakika
12. Roza
13. larmama

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. diči
2. jadro
3. ivakika
4. Marija

subota; 19.02.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. maxi
2. kahna SDx2
3. diči
4. tropical
5. buby (10-13)
6. ivakika
7. 2xmama (od 8.30)
8. Roza + prijateljica
9. larmama
10. bubica
11. Marija
12. spajalica

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. maxi
2.diči
3.tropical (do 15-16)
4. buby (13-18)
5. argenta SD (15-18)
6. Vlvl (15-18)
7. Nimrod (od 14-18)
8. ivakika
9. 2xmama

prebacila sam se sa petka na subotu

----------


## Davor

Dođemo danas oko 15h. Ja + +

----------


## maja26

bok iva nemogu se prijavit jer nemam pojma, ja necu moc doci pa bi umjesto mene dosla prijateljic
+1 od 7-10

----------


## 2xmama

:Sad:  ne mogu doći u jutro, moram po tatu u bolnicu
Ako nisam dobila crveni karton, dođem oko 13-13.30...

----------


## 2xmama

uh, vidim da ovo niste vidjele. nadam se da nisam uzrokovala prevelike probleme, ali ovo sam stvarno morala obaviti. Spremim se pa dolazim na drugi dio....

----------


## apricot

ma samo ti dođi kad možeš
kad god stigneš, bit će posla  :Heart:

----------


## superx

Dođem i ja danas popodne još na kratko pomoći.... sa klincem.

----------


## 2xmama

> ma samo ti dođi kad možeš
> kad god stigneš, bit će posla


 došla...bilo je posla i oduševila sam se sistemom :Klap: 

Baš sam MM-u prije odlaska rekla da me jaaaako zanima kako se tolika hrpa robice i šifri, a o parama da ne pričam, obradi u tako malo vremena.

Baš mi je to bilo zgodno :Heart: ....hihihihi, ponosna sam *i* na sebe :Grin: 

Vidimo se opet :Yes:

----------


## iva_luca

:Sad:  Ekipa, ja sam previdjela rasprodaju! Ne mogu vjerovati!!
Morat ću ozbiljno razmislit o tome da se ipak ponekad logiram s posla, jer doma mi je to postalo gotovo neostvarivo.... Šmrc...

Vidimo se na slijedećoj.

----------


## jadro

iva luca..i pitala sam se gdje si, i falile ste mi  :Smile: 

sljedeća je 21.05...zapiši, zapamti...

----------

